# bought 400 watt hps light!



## gcr6bk (Jan 2, 2006)

i just bought a 400 watt hps light w/ bulb off my fav. website (ebay) for only $56. How many plants do you guys/girls think i can grow under it? I just need a estimate. Ive been growin one plant for bout 7 weeks now. i just put it in flowering its the first grow thats made it past 2 weeks. I will try to post some pics.


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2006)

50 watts per square ft. so as far as how many plants that would all depend on the size of the containers you are using if you are gonna plant them in a 2 litter bottle and leave them in it to flower you are looking at probably 48 to  54 plants assuming you have enough air space for a sog operation .or if you do like me and use 4 gallon  tree and shrub containers  at 1 sq.ft a piece   and plant 1 to 2 plants in each pot having 8 plants or 16  . i like to plant 1 in each though thust having plenty of room for roots to grow  but you might also be better off planting in 2 liter bottle to start because you never know how many males   you will aquire.


----------



## gcr6bk (Jan 2, 2006)

I can put them in 2 liter bottles actually thats what i was planning on doing. Instead I have one in a small bathroom trashcan and the 5 in a ten gallon tank. This is going on in my closet.


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2006)

its howwever you want to do it buddy .hope they do good for you .


----------



## gcr6bk (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks skunk. Ur another ganja/hick. one day.


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2006)

im working on that now . give another 20 yrs ill catch up lol.         ps you got a steal on that 400 i bought mine for $159 and i think ill go look 4 a 430 agro tommorow very anxiouse on seeing the difference right before i flower mine . i may even give another week or 2  if i find the 430 .


----------



## Slowhand (Jan 3, 2006)

Skunk, check out (Insidesun.com) i bought a 430 watt hps for $155 it's pretty hard to beat his prices.


----------



## gcr6bk (Jan 3, 2006)

tell us how it turns out. im fixing to get some white russian seeds. is heavens strairway good?


----------



## Hick (Jan 3, 2006)

400 watts=8 sq/ft of _effecient_ lighting. 
Even in a SOG, recommended space is 1 sq./ft p/plant. 
2 litre bottles aren't sufficient to grow/flower plants for two months..IMHO"


----------



## gcr6bk (Jan 3, 2006)

y is that because its to small? could i use gallon milk jugs instead? what do yall prefer (container) for a closet grow?


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Jan 3, 2006)

i have my plants in 8 inch containers that you get for like $0.50 at walmart.  They seem to be doing the trick for me.


----------



## skunk (Jan 3, 2006)

yes what hick just said . if you do try the 2 liter bottles  they might be too bushy too get light to alot of the middle and undergrowth . add. also you will have to have something to hold the weight  of the bottles from tipping over on you  from being top heavey. that is why in my first reply was to plant them in 2 liter bottles to start that away you will have plenty of females after you weed out the males (hopefully).






0


----------



## skunk (Jan 3, 2006)

SlowHand  you got a steal buddy i just hope you did you homework lol. no i will go ahead and tell you i was out checking on just the 430 bulb  phillips 430sonagro  state electric $102/  beckers electric $116 / w.v electric dont carry it they have sylvanias and the 1 to match it is called a plantastar which has the 55000 lumens verses the reg 400 hps 47,500 lumens  the plantastar if you like syvanias is $169  now were just talking about the bulb byitself  with only a 16000 hour life verses the $17 400hps bulb which is 24000 hours life . to simplify this be very carefull with your bulb unless you have between 50 and $100 to get a new 1 .  also what you bought off that site was a 400 hps ballast kit with a 430 bulb they dont make a 430 ballast it is a specialty bulb.


----------



## skunk (Jan 3, 2006)

gcr6bk , milk jugs are alot better than 2 liter bottles but 2 litter bottles are all you need to start with then when you can sex them weed them out and transplant them in milk jugs or something bigger.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 6, 2006)

Just a thought.

My first grow. My plants became rootbound @ 4TH week of veg. in a 3 gallon pot. I had transplanted to a 5 gallon pot (worked out good right before flower, salt build-up wasn't bad).
I ended up with a 3' and that was training too. It would have been 4'+. It yeilded 1 1/2 oz. after drying which I was happy with 1st. go around.

I'm on my 3rd grow and have my mother in a 5 gallon pot.
I would say use at least a 3 gallon.


----------



## skunk (Jan 8, 2006)

yes you are correct mutt. it is always better to go bigger . if though like me id rather plant 20  and have a leave way for males , diseases , mice lol , ect . so when i go to plant seeds again im gonna probably plant them in something smaller  for a month or when i can distinguish m/f and account for few loses . i have 4 g containers now and kind wish i put them in 5 g but i have to many 4 g to go to waste and the height ajustments if i were to transplant into 5 gal now would be about 4 inches diff. and i also dont have enough 5 gallon to transplant all of them to make it even under the floresencei luckily had enough 4 g to transplant the ones i had 2 in .


----------

